# How to make leather-capped handle?



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello,

as the topic states, I am wondering if anyone knows how to make a leather-capped chisel handle. I googled a bit, but nothing came up.

I assume the leather itself doesn't improve the handle too much… but just for aesthetics, and for the challenge, I'd like to know and try it…

Here a pic of what I am talking about:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Article tells you what type leather he likes to use, but have to join to learn how;

https://360woodworking.com/leather-for-chisel-handles/

This article might give more info. 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/trestore/chisel/chiselHandles-LeatherWash/leatherWHandle1.asp

Good luck with it,


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks!
I actually found the 360 article after posting, but didn't feel the need to sign up for one article…

The other article explains everything quite well. I had no idea you could even turn the leather (as in shaping it with gauges once the leather is glued on). It really doesn't look too difficult; if I can find some nice thick leather somewhere, I will put this on the top of my experimental list of woodworking projects


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was reading this thread and followed the link provided by Wildwood. The WK Fine Tools site is very interesting. I will be spending hours there reading.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clamp a bunch of leather together with Titebond III and you can make a mallet out of it.










Assuming you have a lathe, I'd turn a tenon and add some leather with a bunch of glue and
then turn to your liking.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a cobbler by me that I bought shoe sole leather from, it is about 3/16-1/4" thick and hard, I put on one face of my wooden maple mallets, hit my ash topped work bench top with the leather side off set a bit, it dented the ash.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

The leather actually does serve a function. It prevents the end from splitting or mushrooming from mallet/hammer blows.

This set of pics will point you in the right direction, maybe. I didn't turn the rest of the handle because it was for a pig-sticker mortise chisel.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

More great stuff, thanks for sharing!

I am awaiting a couple of new (old) Greenlee chisels, of which at least one needs a new handle.

Is there any particular preference for the wood of a handle? I made a small awl out of ebony, which turned out really nice, but it's not getting hit by a hammer…


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Are they socket chisels or tanged chisels?

I probably wouldn't use anything as hard (or expensive) as ebony for a chisel handle. Any decently hard hardwood that doesn't split easily will do. The handle above is cherry, which is somewhat soft, hence the leather washers.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> Are they socket chisels or tanged chisels?
> 
> I probably wouldn t use anything as hard (or expensive) as ebony for a chisel handle. Any decently hard hardwood that doesn t split easily will do. The handle above is cherry, which is somewhat soft, hence the leather washers.
> 
> - shampeon


Those are socket chisels. I just don't have much hardwood at hand, other than those exotic turning blanks and some oak… I think bubinga is one of those turning blanks. I don't really have another use for it at the moment, so I could sacrifice that. And, I suppose, with a socket chisel the splitting issue is rather low, right?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, splitting isn't as much of an issue with socket chisels. Bubinga is beautiful, but I really think you're better off saving it for something more special. Look for a PM from me about some blanks.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Photobucket not cooperating. Couldn't pull up finished pics. I have a system I use that works well. Feel free to pm any questions if you have any.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)




----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Came across this video on making leather capped handles while doing a search for something else. Like all aspects of this trade, there's different means to achieve the same objective.






PS If anyone knows how to embed the video, please do. I can't seem to figure out how to do it.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

that was a very inspiring video for sure.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Fridge, very nice work on those handles Man! I have to try that…


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

View on YouTube

I use the following to get the proper embed codes, builtinbkyn:
http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm



> Came across this video on making leather capped handles while doing a search for something else. Like all aspects of this trade, there s different means to achieve the same objective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Great video, thanks for sharing. Nobody even told me that they were shooting a video in my workshop 

Thanks for everyone's contributions. I have enough info to get started, and also found a big blank of ash. Just waiting for the chisels now.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

I've made quite a few chisel and file handles out of hickory and ash. The hickory came from an old pair of wheelbarrow handles I replaced, and the ash came from various rakes, shovels and other implements of destruction that needed new handles. Both woods work great for tool handles, especially for tanged tools, because you can get a really tight fit without splitting it.

This is the right time of year for doing this work. No matter how tight you get a handle in the summer, it's liable to fall off come winter when the wood dries out.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> I ve made quite a few chisel and file handles out of hickory and ash. The hickory came from an old pair of wheelbarrow handles I replaced, and the ash came from various rakes, shovels and other implements of destruction that needed new handles. Both woods work great for tool handles, especially for tanged tools, because you can get a really tight fit without splitting it.
> 
> This is the right time of year for doing this work. No matter how tight you get a handle in the summer, it s liable to fall off come winter when the wood dries out.
> 
> - HapHazzard


Actually, the ash turned out to be maple  The handle is almost finished, just need to shape the leather end now and put some finish on it. I will post pictures when it's done.

Regarding summer/winter, I always thought that summers are drier than winters?

Oh, and by the way, I like your signature, I am a big *nix guy as well.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Maple will be fine for socket handles. It probably resists splitting pretty well too. I think it's best for guitar and fiddle necks. I mainly use ash and hickory because they're easy to find. Even if you have to buy a brand new shovel handle, they're only about 7 or 8 bucks, and you can get at least a half dozen handles out of one.

btw, you'll probably get a chuckle out of https://devnull-as-a-service.com if you like *nix humor.


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

daas - that's funny right there.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, my first try for a leather-capped chisel handle is done. Here are pictures and all the details:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/224282


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

> Thanks!
> I actually found the 360 article after posting, but didn t feel the need to sign up for one article…
> 
> The other article explains everything quite well. I had no idea you could even turn the leather (as in shaping it with gauges once the leather is glued on). It really doesn t look too difficult; if I can find some nice thick leather somewhere, I will put this on the top of my experimental list of woodworking projects
> ...


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

> [...] you can pick them up at a thrift store for a buck.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


That's right… I did a while ago, and found it. The handle is now done:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/224282


----------

